# Ribs for dinner.



## bobbobbbq (Jun 16, 2016)

Couple of little racks I prepped last night by coating with yellow mustard and then my own made dry rub. 
I will post more pics later today.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jun 16, 2016)

image.jpg



__ bobbobbbq
__ Jun 16, 2016


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jun 16, 2016)

image.jpg



__ bobbobbbq
__ Jun 16, 2016





the baby smoker is fired up ready to roll.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jun 16, 2016)

image.jpg



__ bobbobbbq
__ Jun 16, 2016





just over an hour in and not looking to shabby.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello.  Looking GREAT Bob.  Probably done by now.  Hope you had a really fine meal.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey Danny. 
Thanks buddy. 
Will be serving in about an hour so will post finished pic then. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jun 16, 2016)

image.jpg



__ bobbobbbq
__ Jun 16, 2016





The pics don't do them justice. Clean off the bone.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jun 16, 2016)

image.jpg



__ bobbobbbq
__ Jun 16, 2016


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2016)

Excuse me.  I checked my phone.  It is working properly.  I checked my E-mail.  No problem there.  My invitation seems to have gone missing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






GREAT job.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bobbobbbq (Jun 17, 2016)

Sorry Danny but I only did two racks so there was barely enough for me haha. 
Next time good buddy [emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------

